# New Member



## Irish84 (Oct 1, 2014)

G'Day All,

Just got a Tarpon 120 and am looking forward to trying my hand at some yak fishing. I have taken it out for a few test runs over the last few days (no fishing, just a paddle around) but will take it out for a fish around the Gold Coast or Brisbane in the next week.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome Irish plenty of yak fisho people up your way.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Irish

welcome to AKFF, great yak the tarpons


----------

